# How would you improve the ZHP package?



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

Just curious. What changes, if any, would you make to the Performance Package that would make the ZHP an even more satisfying car than it is? Nothing that would increase the price significantly.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Hmmm, I like it 'as is'...but I really wish BMW would entertain an M3 sedan again...to get the BIG engine baby!


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

*A fe improvements...*



eliyale said:


> Just curious. What changes, if any, would you make to the Performance Package that would make the ZHP an even more satisfying car than it is? Nothing that would increase the price significantly.


1. Limited-Slip Differential!!!
2. 100% Alcantara seats (instead of the cloth inserts)
3. Leather steering wheel (I know some people like the fuzzy wheel, but I prefer the smooth leather)
4. Some type of upgrade from stock 330i brakes

Really, the only one of those that is really important is #1. It is probably not very important for street driving, but is vitally important if you want to take the car on the track. Without it, the inside rear wheel will spin madly as you try to accelerate out of tight corners.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

BradATL said:


> 1. Limited-Slip Differential!!!
> 2. 100% Alcantara seats (instead of the cloth inserts)
> 3. Leather steering wheel (I know some people like the fuzzy wheel, but I prefer the smooth leather)
> 4. Some type of upgrade from stock 330i brakes
> ...


I agree with the LSD and the brakes (though the brakes are good). The other stuff is a matter fo taste. Perhaps another 15hp to make it 250 even. I wish the exhaust was a little bit quieter.


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

Limited Slip and maybe a few more ZHP only colors - maybe some BMW Individual colors?


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

Lighter curb weight.
LSD.
Real carbon fiber trim instead of cube stuff.
Left and right exhaust pipes a la M3/5.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Ssk


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Ditto on the Limited Slip Differential!

M3 strutbar from the factory.

M3 style side mirrors.

All Alcantara would be nice.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Offer it as a wagon, or a "Touring" for you BMW execs.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

LSD and M quad exhaust. But then again that is what seperates it from the beast. Oh yeah and 100 HP. :eeps: 

I would have really liked to see it with clears and M mirrors from the factory.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Quiet the exhaust, and reverse whatever they did to muffle the engine noise heard from within the cabin. Is it just me, or can you barely hear the 330's engine now? Maybe I just have a really nasty ear infection....


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ff said:


> Quiet the exhaust, and reverse whatever they did to muffle the engine noise heard from within the cabin. Is it just me, or can you barely hear the 330's engine now? Maybe I just have a really nasty ear infection....


I agree, hence my comment above. Not much of an engine noise. Maybe that is why I haven't revved it much. It doesn't sound like a revving engine, it sounds like a revving exhaust.


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

*improvements to zhp package*

Clears!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Improvements*

Performance:

1. LSD. No explanation needed here.

2. (slightly) Higher rate for accelerator pedal return spring. Too soft now, requires concentration for delicate application of power on bad pavement, cannot "rest" your foot on it for cruising.

3. More feel in clutch pedal. Some type of mechanical feedback for the engagement point.

3. Less sound insulation in front. Would allow you to hear the engine in all conditions so you don't have to look at RPMs for shifting.

Looks:

1. Euro clears. No cost option.

2. More colors for exterior.

3. More colors for interior with Alcantara. My dream would be a bi-color interior ala M5.

4. M3 mirrors.

I would have gladly paid another $500 for the LSD, maybe another $500 for an even more "special" interior.

adc
03 330 ZHP in a lovely shade of *Imola Red.*


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*I would....*

1) Lower the weight a bit, if possible
2) Definitely put better brakes (what good is performance if you can't stop it )
3) Add the oil temperature as an option in the LCD display (that would be very useful and cool)
4) A little deeper but quieter exhaust
5) A bit more engine noise
6) Some more torque
7) Rev limiter at an even 7000RPMs
8) 160 or 170 speedo


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Duh... LSD of course, preferably Torsen. Hopefully that means we can retrofit it at a reasonable cost since it'll be mass produced.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Offer it on the CAB!!!


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Most of what's above and a v8. New to the board, have a SG/Natch ZHP on order for August del.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, first of all the 10 horse upgrade in the ZHP is something to laugh at. I wish they would drop in the engine from the 535i or something.

Having RWD with some sort of LSD is a waste of money. They should really drop in a bigger engine, give it a REAL AWD system (not the BMW one, think Audi quattro). Then add some Brembo brakes in all corners, along with a full leather interior (no Alcantara please!). Finally, replace the cheap cube trim with with either a choice of exclusive woods (redwood, birch, mahogany) or put in some real nice aluminum scratch-proof trim.

Did I mention SMG2? Finally, to satisfy all E46 owners, this should be offered on coupes, sedans AND cabrios.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

1. LSD
2. Less fuzzy steering wheel
3. Quieter exhaust
4. Less insulation in the engine bay (louder engine)
5. Swap out the cheesy M3-wannabe front body kit for the regualar 330i Sport kit.
6. An actual short shift kit 
7. 17 inch rims
8. No power anything (save a couple hundred pounds)
9. More than one unique color choice

Otherwise the car is perfect.

(BTW, Rooster Boy, BMWs are supposed to be RWD. If you want/need AWD, get an Audi.)


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

TD said:


> 1. LSD
> 2. Less fuzzy steering wheel
> 3. Quieter exhaust
> 4. Less insulation in the engine bay (louder engine)
> ...


Yup, I agree with most of those. Except I DO like the cheesy M3 wannabe front body kit. :flipoff: I would also like to keep some power stuff, but I could do without some for the sake of reduced weight.

Finally, if they offered LeMans Blue, I'd be all over it.


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

BradATL said:


> _1. Limited-Slip Differential!!!
> 2. 100% Alcantara seats (instead of the cloth inserts)
> 3. Leather steering wheel (I know some people like the fuzzy wheel, but I prefer the smooth leather)
> 4. Some type of upgrade from stock 330i brakes._


The one improvement would be to find one in my driveway!  Still waiting for dealer's July allocation...


----------



## Rukawa005 (Jun 12, 2003)

sorry guys.. but car newb here.. 

whats limited-slip differential? could someone care to explain? thanks!!


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

Rukawa005 said:


> sorry guys.. but car newb here..
> 
> whats limited-slip differential? could someone care to explain? thanks!!


When one of the rear wheels loses traction and begins to spin, LSD transfers power to the other wheel. For street driving, it is very useful in snow, and for hotrodders who are fond of jackrabbit, drag-racing style starts (i.e., revving the engine and popping the clutch).

For me, I could care less about it for street driving (not much snow in ATL, plus I drive like a grandmother on the street). But if you are going to take the car on the track, LSD is very important coming out of tight corners when the inside rear wheel is lifted off the ground. Without it, you can't get any speed coming out of the corner.

To some extent, BMW's electronic traction control system is a "poor man's" version of LSD. It applies braking to the wheel that has lost traction. But most people turn off the traction control system on the track. The M3 comes standard with LSD.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> Well, first of all the 10 horse upgrade in the ZHP is something to laugh at. I wish they would drop in the engine from the 535i or something.
> 
> Having RWD with some sort of LSD is a waste of money. They should really drop in a bigger engine, give it a REAL AWD system (not the BMW one, think Audi quattro). Then add some Brembo brakes in all corners, along with a full leather interior (no Alcantara please!). Finally, replace the cheap cube trim with with either a choice of exclusive woods (redwood, birch, mahogany) or put in some real nice aluminum scratch-proof trim.
> 
> Did I mention SMG2? Finally, to satisfy all E46 owners, this should be offered on coupes, sedans AND cabrios.


Why wait for BMW to make it, your car is already here... it's called the S4!

340HP 4.2L V8, Quattro, ventilated 13.5" front brakes, 11.9" rears, leather, tiptronic......


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

TD said:


> 1. LSD
> 2. Less fuzzy steering wheel
> 3. Quieter exhaust
> 4. Less insulation in the engine bay (louder engine)
> ...


1. Yes!
2. I like the fuzzy wheel, but an option for leather would be good.
3 & 4. I don't understand this, although a number of you have said it. Are you talking about inside the car or outside? What type of noise do you want more of from the engine? Induction, valves, chains? Sometimes I wish the car were louder, other times I wish it were quieter. Perhaps a volume control?  
5. Personal taste, M style aero package works for me.
6. A little shorter would be good, but not if it makes the shifter notchier. It's a pretty good compromise now.
7. I think 17" rims would require retuning the suspension to achieve the same ride/handling balance the ZHP currently has. I think it's better to leave well enough alone on this one.
8. I don't know how you'd save a couple hundred pounds by removing power stuff. The car would be very hard to drive without power steering or brakes. Eliminating power windows, mirrors, and door locks would only save 20 to 40 pounds. Eliminating power seats would probably only save another 20 to 40 pounds. So 40 to 80 pounds is about it unless there's something else I haven't thought of. :dunno: 
9. More choice is always good. :thumbup:

Particularly curious for some feedback on the quieter exhaust, louder engine comments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

GregD said:


> 1. Yes!
> 2. I like the fuzzy wheel, but an option for leather would be good.
> 3 & 4. I don't understand this, although a number of you have said it. Are you talking about inside the car or outside? What type of noise do you want more of from the engine? Induction, valves, chains? Sometimes I wish the car were louder, other times I wish it were quieter. Perhaps a volume control?
> 5. Personal taste, M style aero package works for me.
> ...


 The exhaust is loud and DRONES. You can't hear the engine or much of anything else.

As for the engine noise, I like hearing the engine rev. The roar at WOT is music to my ears. But on the ZHP, you can't hear the engine over the exhaust.

By "power stuff", I didn't mean power steering but rather power seats, mirrors, windows, sunroof, etc.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> 8. No power anything (save a couple hundred pounds)


Everything?

like, radio, A/C?

This is supposed to be a street car, you know.

AFAIK, it has manual seats standard. Power window add almost no weight. Moonroof is optional. Power mirrors? adjusting by hand is a :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:..


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

From what I know of the car, I would add LSD.

Less weight would be nice, but really not economically feasable. Other stuff, I have not driven it yet, so I :dunno: 

Brakes on the stock 330 are very good already, I doubt ZHPs need upgrades. If you track, all you'll need is pads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> Everything?
> 
> like, radio, A/C?
> 
> ...


 Actually, aren't power seats standard on all 330s?

I'd keep A/C and the stereo. And, actually, I would keep the power mirrors and windows. Mostly it's just the seats.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

TD said:


> The exhaust is loud and DRONES. You can't hear the engine or much of anything else.
> 
> As for the engine noise, I like hearing the engine rev. The roar at WOT is music to my ears. But on the ZHP, you can't hear the engine over the exhaust.
> 
> By "power stuff", I didn't mean power steering but rather power seats, mirrors, windows, sunroof, etc.


I guess it depends on where you're coming from. The car is a very quiet car overall. To me, the exhaust drone around 2000 RPM give or take a few hunder RPM is barely noticeable. The most annoying noise to me is the wind noise around the mirrors at speeds above 80 MPH.

I really like the noise at WOT. It's subdued, but seems to me like a nice combination of intake and exhaust noise. Kind of an iron fist in a velvet glove style.

So basically you'd like to eliminate the drone (sounds good to me), and make the engine louder when you jump on it (I kind of like the stealth character of the car as it is now.). Perhaps a muffler with adjustable baffles would be the ticket.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> Actually, aren't power seats standard on all 330s?
> 
> I'd keep A/C and the stereo. And, actually, I would keep the power mirrors and windows. Mostly it's just the seats.


Ah, you're right.

I did not know power seats were standard...

They weren't on my car :dunno:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

1. Gotta agree about the Timothy Leary differential (my 95 318ti sport had one :tsk: )

2. SMG option (why wait till '04?)

3. *A Coupe*

4. Make it the standard sport package.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OK, kinda late here, but...

Dump the crappy fake CF interior. Use real CF or something totally different (Titanium Shadow?)

Real SSK, not the shortened knob.

Low/no-cost GT (leather/cloth) option since not everyone likes alcantara

Actual sport suspension (I need to see for myself but I'm starting to believe that any changes over standard SP is psychosomatic or some sort of a generic SP production change)

LSD


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> Well, first of all the 10 horse upgrade in the ZHP is something to laugh at. I wish they would drop in the engine from the 535i or something.
> 
> Having RWD with some sort of LSD is a waste of money. They should really drop in a bigger engine, give it a REAL AWD system (not the BMW one, think Audi quattro). Then add some Brembo brakes in all corners, along with a full leather interior (no Alcantara please!). Finally, replace the cheap cube trim with with either a choice of exclusive woods (redwood, birch, mahogany) or put in some real nice aluminum scratch-proof trim.
> 
> Did I mention SMG2? Finally, to satisfy all E46 owners, this should be offered on coupes, sedans AND cabrios.


Why is RWD with LSD a waste of money???? :dunno:

Brakes are excellent, and if you drive the car you will notice more than a 10hp difference. Also who would want "wood" in a Performance Package????

Trust me, there is nothing cheap about the cube trim in this car. I also think this package looks best on the sedan. Don't mean to be attacking you Bavarian, but I just don't understand your points :dunno:


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

1. LSD
2. SSK
3. ///M badge on the door? *me ducks and runs away*

:fruit:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Bavarian said:


> Having RWD with some sort of LSD is a waste of money.


No offense, but you really should get a better understanding of how an LSD works before you toss out such a statement. Power out of a low-speed tight corner and you shall see the light. (No, having the electronic nanny brake the spinning wheel for you doesn't count.)


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

1. LSD
2. 17'' wheels (preferably as light as streetable)
3. Subtler exterior styling (the wheels could help a lot, maybe the standard 330 SP front facia)
4. Leather steering wheel option
5. A little less electronica (too much buggy software)
6. Include a realistic oil change interval for us enthusiast owners, 15k - not for my metal baby!

That said, I love this car like no other, and I won't change a single thing except to add Sirius:guitar:

And for all of the cube trim haters who haven't seen it in the er,metal; as a hard core motorsports fan, I hate fake CF. It's just not right. The silver cube is NOT phony CF (even though it photographs that way - odd). The silver cube looks rich, metallic, and very cool up close.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

wrwicky said:


> 6. Include a realistic oil change interval for us enthusiast owners, 15k - not for my metal baby!


Many of us double the frequency of the oil changes already. Just change the oil when the counter says ~7750 miles remaining.


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

Dan Martin said:


> Why wait for BMW to make it, your car is already here... it's called the S4!
> 
> 340HP 4.2L V8, Quattro, ventilated 13.5" front brakes, 11.9" rears, leather, tiptronic......


Wow I didn't realize this was in the same price point as the ZHP. I think I'll run out and get me one. On seond thought maybe get an M3.:yikes:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

*Exhaust Drone Q*

Hi - I noticed a couple comments on exhaust drone here -- lets say for the sake of argument you loved the ZHP and wanted to eliminate the exhaust drone.

Is there a BMW OEM or aftermarket exhaust available which would do this? I mean, can you order the OEM 330i stock muffler and replace the ZHP muffler to eliminate the drone (apologies in advance if this is a stupid question)

rj


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess my version would be more like a totally different "Track Edition" of the car....

- Real SSK
- LSD
- lighter FORGED rims
- no moonroof
- manual seats (GT form like Kaz said for those who don't like Alcantara)
Or even seats similar to the CSL seats?
- Less noise insulation
- front and rear strut bars from the factory
- No wood trim... wood trim just doesn't make me think "performance" at all
- a little more "oomph" in the engine
- Maybe... just maybe... something like SMG II? (if not a real SSK)
- maybe 2 pot brakes?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

FYI-- on the LSD-

I was reading some of BMW's documentation on the e46-- and there was a section that talked about the differential. Apparently, the one in the e46 is a new "compact style" that can longer accomodate an LSD (they actually say this in their documentaiton). The advantages are supposed to be lighter weight- and something else I forget. Then again, this is still not an excuse, because its possible to buy Quaife gearsets and have them installed in our "compact" diff housings.

As far my "perfect" ZHP--
-LSD
-different wheels-- and an option to have 17 inchers
-manual seats (with adjustable lumbar support, of course )
-full alcantara cloth

and to be really picky: the 99-01 e46 body-style.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> 4) A little deeper but quieter exhaust


Hahaha..My 330cic exhaust is a wee bit too quiet..I guess its hard to have the sound just perfect.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> They weren't on my car :dunno:


Yes, they were!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd lose the m-tech front aero kit (or whatever it's called)


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

*A related question...*

A related question...

Given that the '04 ZHP package has an invoice price of $3550, how much more would ya'll be willing to pay for a new "ZHP+" package with these popular requests added:


LSD
real SSK
+15 HP
beefier brakes
quieter exhaust
unique/individual colors


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Hi - I noticed a couple comments on exhaust drone here -- lets say for the sake of argument you loved the ZHP and wanted to eliminate the exhaust drone.
> 
> Is there a BMW OEM or aftermarket exhaust available which would do this? I mean, can you order the OEM 330i stock muffler and replace the ZHP muffler to eliminate the drone (apologies in advance if this is a stupid question)
> 
> rj


First, I want to state that the ZHP exhaust only drones at LOW (approx 2000) RPMs with high load, and it is nowhere near as bad any aftermarket system without a resonator. I could see someone saying it was a little too bass, but it really is very quiet over most of the rev range, especially the parts we use most of the time.

That said, the 330i exhaust should bolt right up and cost less than 5 hp (probably around 2). I just think this (Idon't KNOW it) because our engine blocks and chassis are standard.


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

mquetel said:


> A related question...
> 
> Given that the '04 ZHP package has an invoice price of $3550, how much more would ya'll be willing to pay for a new "ZHP+" package with these popular requests added:
> 
> ...


Where did you get $3550 for the 04 ZHP package? The links to the pricing here all showed $3900.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mys_iii said:


> Where did you get $3550 for the 04 ZHP package? The links to the pricing here all showed $3900.


Key word in his post-- "invoice price". You are talking about retail. Both of you are right.


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Key word in his post-- "invoice price". You are talking about retail. Both of you are right.


Thanks. I can't believe I missed that. That's what speedreading'll get ya.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, I'm just looking at SP equipped 325i and 330i... but for me, the ZHP would be perfect if it had:

1 - Torsen LSD (hey, the IS300 has it as a $300 option, so why can't BMW?)

2 - Leather option, for both the steering wheel *and* seats. Sorry, I have a nearly 2-yr-old boy and the Alacantra would be a nightmare to have to clean up. It's enough to scare me away from the ZHP.

That's not a big deal though... any E46 will do.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Ok, I'm just looking at SP equipped 325i and 330i... but for me, the ZHP would be perfect if it had:
> 
> 1 - Torsen LSD (hey, the IS300 has it as a $300 option, so why can't BMW?)
> 
> ...


*True Enough! Although I noticed you specified SP above, I agree!*


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Ok, I'm just looking at SP equipped 325i and 330i... but for me, the ZHP would be perfect if it had:
> 
> 1 - Torsen LSD (hey, the IS300 has it as a $300 option, so why can't BMW?)
> 
> ...


I didn't know you couldn't order leather on cars equipped with the Performance Pack. Wow, BMW NA is really putting some outrageous restrictions on its buyers...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

andy_thomas said:
 

> I didn't know you couldn't order leather on cars equipped with the Performance Pack. Wow, BMW NA is really putting some outrageous restrictions on its buyers...


I just ran out to my garage and checked on that. No, I still have the leather and it's still a ZHP. Huh...


----------

